# Celebrating your mooning...



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm not quite sure where this belongs...mods feel free to move, but since we've been ttc for over a year I felt the need to "Celebrate" my mooning instead of being so disapointed every month. I decided to start my celebration with this that I wrote:

Mother Moon, Godess of all thats femine
Flooded with your power I sit in my nothingness and my all that is
surrendering to the pull of the tide within me
Waves of emotion crash against the shore of my being
Splashes of spirit and humanness swirling together in my sea of self
Sand and shells, blood and water, tossed about and flung down with
violent crashes on my ocean floor
Serenity, anger, compassion and seperateness taint the waters of your purity with
a salty film
I accept it all, embrace and release
Knowing that tomorrow will bring low tide again.

And since I use a moon cup, I reserve the collected blood in a jar and have a beautiful tree in my yard that get's blessed every full moon (and has surprisingly bloomed before any other tree in my neighborhood







)

Anyone else have ideas for celebrating their cycles?


----------



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Gaiamom.

I think it is vitally important to continue to honor the process even if it is not going according to our planning (believe me, my fertility has not ever gone as I have planned).

I love your poem and the idea of blessing the tree. For me, I also use th e time to feel connected to the earth. I walk outside barefoot and look at the moon. I think it's important to know where you are in your cycle in relation to the moon, but I forget more often than not. I feel so out of touch sometimes.

For me, something as simple as raspberry tea and preparing uncomplicated family meals honors my moon time. I get so very fatigued and trying to fight it seems counter intuitive. Where's the Red Tent when you need it?


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

I think it can be difficult sometimes for women to celebrate, especially if you feel like your body is not cooperating with your desires. And because of society's dogma surrounding our cycles. We grow up thinking it's this "curse" to be dealt with in the most shameful sanitary way possible.

But when you can catch a glimpse of how natural and beautiful these cycles are, when you connect with the moon in her waxing and waning--being full and whole then shrinking to black nothingness, when you watch the earth move through cycles of fruitful bounty to an almost dead sleep and back to bounty again.....when you see how blessed we are to be apart of the cycle of life, celebrating it only seems natural.

It would be awesome to have a whole list of ways here that women honor themselves during this time. Thank you Ary99 for sharing







. Anyone else?


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

I have thought of this too, not along the lines of fertility only, but more along the lines of celebrating my body, being a woman, a mother. I love both of your ideas. I try to take extra care of myself during my moon - usually in the form of pampering, i.e. herbal teas, aromatherapy baths and oils. I just started using cloth pads. That certainly connects you more w/your cycle. I am looking forward to hearing others' responses.


----------



## augustmom (Sep 28, 2004)

this is interesting. can someone educate me about this? I have no idea what any of this means, not really anyway.


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *augustmom*
this is interesting. can someone educate me about this? I have no idea what any of this means, not really anyway.

Well, i'm not really sure how to explain but i'll give it a try--others please feel free to chime in...

Celebrating your "mooning" is basically honoring the time of your bleeding. It's recognizing the power, naturalness, beauty, and the ability our bodies have of giving life. It corrolates, as i mentioned before, with the cycles of the moon and earth....the fullness and the giving, then subsiding to surrender and laying aside what doesnt serve us any longer.

If this is something youre just starting then here's what I suggest...start a moon journal. The way i did this was just making note of how i felt throughout my cycle. Mine sortof goes like this. During my bleeding I'm moody, emotional, sensitive to being taken advantage of and pretty much on guard of myself. I'm also very intuative. The next 10 days or so I'm blissful, I have a larger perspective of life. I embrace my children and my life with a tireless veraciousness. Life is beautiful and wonderful and complete. The next 10 or so days I tend to get wrapped up in the "doing". I turn into a robot just going through life. The next 10 days seem like a build up waiting for my bleeding, with mixed symptoms of both. Its a feeling of surrender but have my guard up.

Keep track of how you feel and take advantage of it. Embrace it! Love it all! Nurture yourself, celebrate yourself during the down times. Act and get things done during your busy times. I've also found it helpful to create a ritual during your bleeding. It helps me feel connected to the earth and to how beautiful and natural our cycles are


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

when I was TTC w/ ds I started a "blood quilt". basically a quilt top I was patching together in all red,burgandy,browns,pink fabrics. i would only work on it during my moon time. it's still in peices stored away and I look forward to working on it again someday and hopefully giving it to our daughter/grandaughter someday (if we have one)...in the meantime since I'm pg I will collect fabric for it instead.lol.

another thing I have is a bracelet I made. the beads are all deep red stones (not sure what exactly). i used to wear it during my moontime as well. only those close to me know what it actually means though


----------



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

The bracelet just reminded me of something. I have a moonstone necklace I used to wear during my moon time. I forgot to wear it again after it returne following the birth of DS. Looks like I will be polishing it tonight and wearing it tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

This is an awsome thread.

I use cloth pads that have moons on them. I tend to wear red or pink shirts during my moon time. I love the jewlry idea. When my dd comes of age, I want to give her a ruby (also her birthstone) ring or bracelet to celebrate.
I love the ideas of the other ladies here, thank you for sharing.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

Wow what a terrific thread!

I like trying to be extra gentle with myself the first day- wear comfy clothes, lay in bed under a warm blanket, drink hot soothing drinks, take a long bath, etc... hard to do with three kids but sometimes it works out!

I also love the idea of wearing red jewelry on my flow days, and keepin a journal. Will work on this between now and next period!


----------



## I'm A CocoNut (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for starting this thread, gaiamom....

Shifting one's beliefs, attitudes, that ingrained b***sh*t about our cycles...it is tough to beat...I am finally revisiting this pursuit of honor and appreciation for my cycles and femaleness...many thanks for this encouragement...

I honor your moon's as my being shifts...
Jennifer


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow! I love all your ideas, those are awesome








Another idea that i had, nobody steal it and start a wahm business with it please







, was to make some dark burgundy velour panties just for my mooning. I think that would feel GREAT! Plus, just make you feel sexy and feminine.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaiamom*
Wow! I love all your ideas, those are awesome








Another idea that i had, nobody steal it and start a wahm business with it please







, was to make some dark burgundy velour panties just for my mooning. I think that would feel GREAT! Plus, just make you feel sexy and feminine.

Excellent idea! I will be your first customer.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

sign me up for those panties too!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

The panties idea rocks. I made some pink velour toped pads for myself a while back, and loved them. I should make some more of those....


----------



## aisling (Apr 26, 2004)

THis is a beautiful thread! Thank you so much for starting it, gaiamom.

You know, I have been having some issues related to PCOS and big one was that I didn't have a moon time from Christmas eve until the 10th of this month! Almost 4 months!

And I missed it. And I was so excited when it came back. And I wanted to really celebrate it somehow. I didn't though, because I didn't know how. But I did realize how precious my cycles are to me as a woman and especially as a woman who wants to be a mother.

I think that some of my women/mama friends realized it too (though likely not as strongly as I did) because they were able to celebrate with me that my flow had returned. I don't think any of them ever excpected to see someone so excited about it!









These are such wondeful ideas! For me to do now, and for me to save for the future. I especially love the idea of making a quilt in deep reds and browns and only working on it during my flow. Thank you, rainbowmoon!

Its so important to me to find ways to celebrate it now, so that I can convey that feeling to a DD if I am blessed to have one someday! I don't want her to be ashamed or fearful or even annoyed by her own cycles.


----------



## Marianna (Dec 6, 2004)

I have PCOS and haven't been gifted in fertility. When I menstruate it is a reaffirmation that my body has been fertile and that it functions like other women's. I really like the idea of celebrating it with a piece of jewelry... I might make myself something soon!

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

